# can I use 1/0ga welding cable



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

for doing the BIG 3 upgrade I found some of this cable for about half the price of regular costly power wire...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

yes you can


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 18 2011, 07:16 PM~19905037
> *yes you can
> *


x2


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 18 2011, 09:18 PM~19906298
> *x2
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

sure can


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:squint:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 19 2011, 02:29 PM~19910658
> *:squint:
> *


:boink:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

ok here is some thing I would like some opinions on doing the big 3 

Option 1 for positive post to alternator route cable along the area outside of the radiator.

Option 2 for positive post to alternator route cable along driver side fender area and along firewall away from engine and around air cleaner

and for ground 

as all ways negative to engine block 

but to ground to chassis I choose to ground at the strut tower because the other ground is rite on the fender of my car I could also use a small piece of 4 gauge cable for the fender in addition to grounding at the strut tower.


your feed back is appreciated


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

I did, on my grounds..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Feb 20 2011, 04:05 PM~19917445
> *I did, on my grounds..
> 
> 
> ...


you did what on your grounds!! you grounded at the strut tower


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 20 2011, 05:16 PM~19917494
> *you did what on your grounds!! you grounded at the strut tower
> *


Used welding cable, naw I ran my grounds all the way from the batteries,


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Feb 20 2011, 04:19 PM~19917513
> *Used welding cable, naw I ran my grounds all the way from the batteries,
> *


ok i see what you mean but is grounding at the strut tower good or not


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 20 2011, 05:22 PM~19917524
> *ok i see what you mean but is grounding at the strut tower good or not
> *


For me it wasn't ,the power I'm running I don't really trust the spot welds along the body. For yours it should be fine.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Feb 21 2011, 12:00 AM~19921196
> *For me it wasn't ,the power I'm running I don't really trust the spot welds along the body.  For yours it should be fine.
> *


well there isnt to many grounding point on my car its a 92 honda accord and one of the grounds is right on the fender body panel and I choose the strut tower becuase it seems like a better place to run a ground since it sturdy


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 24 2011, 11:08 PM~20175428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

There's no point in running 0 or 1 gauge wire from alt to battery unless you plan on upgrading your alt to 300amp or bigger. But we know everyone is going to do it anyway


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 25 2011, 01:02 PM~20178986
> *There's no point in running 0 or 1 gauge wire from alt to battery unless you plan on upgrading your alt to 300amp or bigger. But we know everyone is going to do it anyway
> *


i do plan to upgrade later on but rite now its on hold.. those high amp alternators are expensive got to save up for it but in the mean time ill just do the big 3 upgrade


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 25 2011, 04:17 PM~20179092
> *i do plan to upgrade later on but rite now its on hold.. those high amp alternators are expensive got to save up for it but in the mean time ill just do the big 3 upgrade
> *


Thats why I have never done one, they are bank. I have found local companies here in Michigan that make them and are half the price of Stinger, Mechman and others. I would look local if I were you, you'll be surprised how many companies are around you that make them and if something goes wrong you can just take them back and not have to ship and wait


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 25 2011, 01:23 PM~20179142
> *Thats why I have never done one, they are bank. I have found local companies here in Michigan that make them and are half the price of Stinger, Mechman and others. I would look local if I were you, you'll be surprised how many companies are around you that make them and if something goes wrong you can just take them back and not have to ship and wait
> *


kool thanks ill look in to that


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG+Feb 18 2011, 06:07 PM~19904952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might have to look into this cause my cable keeps getting hot and starts smoking at the fuse block.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 31 2011, 05:51 PM~20230359
> *i might have to look into this cause my cable keeps getting hot and starts smoking at the fuse block.
> *


what gauge wire you running to your amps im running 4 gauge to my amp.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 31 2011, 06:51 PM~20230359
> *i might have to look into this cause my cable keeps getting hot and starts smoking at the fuse block.
> *


Make sure everything is nice and tight, it smoking is a sign something is lose


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 31 2011, 06:05 PM~20230927
> *what gauge wire you running to your amps im running 4 gauge to my amp.
> *


i'm using 4 gauge also. :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

my shit dims a lot too....


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 1 2011, 02:33 AM~20233933
> *my shit dims a lot too....
> *


yourbig3upgradepootoedoitandahighampalternatorwithanupgradedbattery

:squint:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Apr 1 2011, 09:45 AM~20235992
> *yourbig3upgradepootoedoitandahighampalternatorwithanupgradedbattery
> 
> :squint:
> *


this is my battery..... :dunno: 

















and this is my fuse block where the wire is melting. as you can see on the left side thew wire is burnt and the plastic block is melting.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 1 2011, 12:32 PM~20236659
> *this is my battery.....  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


you should try an XS power batt one to replace your batt and another in your trunk and that fuse block is just hanging like that I would secure it to keep it from moving around


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Apr 1 2011, 04:31 PM~20238340
> *you should try an XS power batt one to replace your batt and another in your trunk and that fuse block is just hanging like that I would secure it to keep it from moving around
> *


thats mo money mo money yo. :burn:


----------

